# Yes! Its Another New Person!



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 18, 2007)

Hiya all! Im a student who lives in Ipswich and have only been interested in mantids for about 6months, partly because of the lack of availability of stock aorund here - I have had to get new mantids when I visit relatives in Birmingham! Still, its great fun, im on the lookout for a couple of Parasphendale agrionia, and I really want Giant Malaysian Shield!

Ive still to learn the jargon, like what L2, L3 etc mean, the number of sheds?

Umm..ive got three mantids at the moment, my last two died, one of old age thankfully, the other was a tiny african flower and was eaten/dismemberd by a cricket while I was on holiday..still we learn, we learn xD

Anyway I hope to glean much information from you guys..if any knows any good reputable cheapish suppliers around please do recommend them to me, ive found exotic-pets.co.uk and virginiacheeseman.co.uk which both look good, any more?

Thanks! :lol: 

Jonny.


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome L's mean how many sheds they have gone through in their life.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2007)

you'll learn a lot here u just have a lot of reading to do!


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey fellow Brit, welcome to the forum  

Virginia is a lovely lady, and has some lovely bugs to...I will have to agree there. Although, not had to much luck with exotic-pets, so I think I will have to stop there ^_^ 

You can always check out what I have at www.insectstore.com...excuse the self promotion!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome! This is a great place to learn!


----------

